# WinCC - VBScript: Starten einer Software aus RT



## CanYouHelpMe (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo 

kennt jemand ein VBScript mit dem ich per drücken eines Buttons das Starten einer beliebigen Software (z.B. einen Player) in RT ausführen kann.


----------



## pylades (17 Januar 2011)

Moin,

aus der WinCC Hilfe:



> Die folgenden beiden Beispiele zeigen Ihnen, wie Sie eine Fremdapplikation  starten.
> Beispiel
> 
> 
> ...


Pylades


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (17 Januar 2011)

*Wie wende ich dieses Script für meine Anwendung an?*

Habe das Script in der Hilfe gefunden und ausprobiert. Das "Notepad" startet auch, aber wie kann ich z.B. eine Anwendung starten die unter dem folgenden Pfad liegt ("C:\Program Files\UltraVNC\vncviewer.exe"). Habe es probiert hat aber nicht funktioniert. Wo kann ich weitere Infos finden wie z.B. Was bedeutet z.B. (rot markiert) und wo finde ich etwas darüber.
'VBS117
Dim objWshShell
Set objWshShell = CreateObject("Wscript.Shell")​
objWshShell.Run "Notepad Example.txt", 1


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Nicht in VBS aber in C-Skript ginge es so

```
*
ProgramExecute("C:\\Program Files\\UltraVNC\\vncviewer.exe");
```


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

Hier ein Code in VBS aus einem anderen Forum (welches natürlich nicht so gut wie dieses hier ist)

```
*
[FONT=Courier New]dim ShellWSH,jump

jump = [/FONT]"notepad.exe " & "C:\Beschreibung\de.csv"
[FONT=Courier New]Set ShellWSH = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
[/FONT]ShellWSH.Run jump

[FONT=Courier New]Set ShellWSH = Nothing[/FONT]
```
Das kannst du dir dann ja auf deine Zwecke umbauen


----------



## Kai (17 Januar 2011)

Der folgende Programmcode in VBS sollte funktionieren:


```
DIM WSHShell
 
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
 
WSHShell.Run """C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe"
```
 
Gruß Kai


----------



## euro (17 Januar 2011)

Warum so kompliziert über VBS?
Einfach mit dem Button beim Ereigniss klicken die Funktion "Starte Programm" (Findet man unter Sonstige Funktionen) auswählen. Als Parameter kann man dann auch noch den Dateinamen, von der Datei die mit dem Programm geöffnet werden soll, übergeben.

Gruß euro


----------



## marlob (17 Januar 2011)

euro schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert über VBS?
> Einfach mit dem Button beim Ereigniss klicken die Funktion "Starte Programm" (Findet man unter Sonstige Funktionen) auswählen. Als Parameter kann man dann auch noch den Dateinamen, von der Datei die mit dem Programm geöffnet werden soll, übergeben.
> 
> Gruß euro


Weil wir hier bei WinCC sind und nicht bei WinCC *flexible*


----------



## bastimeister (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo Marlob deine Bemerkung:


> Weil wir hier bei WinCC sind und nicht bei WinCC *flexible*


 
Ist leider nicht ganz richtig den das *geht auch in* *WinCC V7.0*!

Öffne mal den *GraficDesigner* und schau dort mal rechtts unter "*DynamicWissard*" -> unter "*Systemfuntionen*"
gleich der allererste Punkt: "*Andere Applikation Starten*"

So kann man sogar aus WinCC heraus WinCC-flexibel starten!

Andersrum funktioniert das leider nicht!

Also ist wirklich einfacher als man denkt, man muss nur mal wieder das ganze finden, bzw. wissen wonach man suchen soll (inder Hilfe)... Hab ich selber bei Siemens manchmal so m


----------



## marlob (20 Januar 2011)

WinCC 7 habe ich noch nicht.
Aber meine Bemerkung bezog sich hauptsächlich auf das "StarteProgramme" und das ist eine flexible Funktion.
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

